# Nachricht auf PDA mit URL empfangen



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe gerade auf meinem Smartphone VPA / PDA eine Nachricht (ohne Absender oder Nummer) erhalten, die lediglich einen Link enthielt (zumindest sah es so aus). Beim Versuch diese zu löschen versuchte der PDA sich über GPRS anzumelden, was ich sofort unterbunden habe. Die Nachricht war dann aber auch gelöscht.

Allerdings: Weder im Mail, noch MMS oder SMS Ordner des PDAs war die Nachricht noch aufzufinden.

Was kann das sein? Ich habe vorsichtshalber erst mal mein Handy abgeschaltet.

Danke für eure Antwort und besten Gruß,


----------

